# Who should be the No. 1 pick ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What is your personal ratio between need and best player available if you have the first pick ? I think you should always pick the best player who is available unless he plays the same position like your franchise player. 

Discuss.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I haven't seen Beasley play much but if I was a betting man I'd say Rose turns out to be the best player in the draft. I don't think any team in the lottery is in a position to not take him.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think Rose has edged ahead with his play in the tournament....he has looked very good!
Beasley is a baller, but what is his position in the NBA? 4/3, 3/4, 4, 3?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

After that tournament, Rose has completely changed my mind, I was going for Beasley before, now I would love Rose at Miami.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The key question is who should be the 3rd pick.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> The key question is who should be the 3rd pick.


Feel free to create a thread.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Derrick Rose

but it all depends on who wins the lotto, since there is no way the Sonics would draft Beasley


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

By the way, I think Rose will go 1st (and it will make Beasley actually take basketball much more serious because he will feel he was slighted by not being taken #1, so I hope Rose does go 1).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think it should be Beasley. He is probably going to have the better rookie season


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

HB said:


> I think it should be Beasley. He is probably going to have the better rookie season



A better rookie season (statistically) doesn't indicate the right pick. Team needs are pretty important, as who will be the best player long term. i.e. if one guy has major injury concerns but has a higher ceiling (thus potentially higher rookie numbers) he might not be the good #1 choice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Beasley will be number 1. Point Guards tend to not be the rage for number 1 overall picks, and Beasley has had an historic freshman year. Rose has made it a debate over the last few weeks but lets not lose perspective on what Beasley did this year. Bottom line, whoever gets the top pick needs one of those guys.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Rose, because Beasley can't play defense.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It depends on the team of course.

But if I'm starting a team from scratch, I take Derrick Rose.

For the Heat or Grizz, I take Beasley.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Taking Beasley before Derrick would be a huge mistake.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I know college productivity and numbers don't always translate to the NBA but just hypothetical question
imagine switching Beasley for Rose this season
I think Memphis would have their undefeated season and be the favorite for the national championship
I'm sure they would beat UCLA and Kansas/UNC by double digits
of course they wouldn't have a true PG but Antonio Anderson is better point than anyone on K State
meanwhile K State.. well I'm not sure they make the tourney


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

bigbabyjesus said:


> It depends on the team of course.
> 
> But if I'm starting a team from scratch, I take Derrick Rose.
> 
> For the Heat or Grizz, I take Beasley.


Pretty much. Although, Wade and his clone (Rose) in the same backcourt is pretty scary.

As for the SF or PF argument on Beasley, I think he'll be a 3 who plays a little bit of 4. He's got post skills, but his game is pretty perimeter based. It just so happens that at K-State, he plays center, so there's a lot of camping in the post and waiting around.

Going to K-State didn't do much for Beasley. I think had he gone to a UNC, or any big program, he would have even MORE hype (ala 'Melo at Syracuse). He also wouldn't be relegated to sitting in the post all the time. Beasley probably would have been able to show off his complete game, which I think is what people forget right now.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm pulling for Rose in Miami, so if the Heat don't get the first pick then Beasley will go first


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> I know college productivity and numbers don't always translate to the NBA but just hypothetical question
> imagine switching Beasley for Rose this season
> I think Memphis would have their undefeated season and be the favorite for the national championship
> I'm sure they would beat UCLA and Kansas/UNC by double digits
> ...



that's a great point and something i've said all along...

also, imagine memphis with mayo or gordon or bayless or lawson or collison or westbrook...they would still be in the national championship...but k state with hansbrough or love would not have made the tourney...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

neither guy is really a franchise player so i see people eventually being disappointed in either guy being the top pick. however, there isn't a franchise player talent that's in this draft.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Taking Beasley before Derrick would be a huge mistake.


There we have it. A good point guard will always be more valuable than a good forward.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Rose really a point guard though? He is not exactly Deron or CP3 out there on the court


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Is Rose really a point guard though? He is not exactly Deron or CP3 out there on the court


yeah i'd consider rose a pg. he's never going to be as good as deron or paul, but he's still a pg.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think he is a combo guard on the pro level


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think he creates good enough to be considered a scoring PG, rather than a combo guard, there's a difference. 

The way he loves to penetrate and kick means he'll fit in with the majority of PGs going.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How is he not a point guard ? It's not like Paul or Williams were getting 7-8 assists in their freshman season either, he is far from a finished product.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because I think his strong suit is scoring, kind of like Wade


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I see a lot of Baron Davis in him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats also another good comparison


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

All of the great point guards are also good scorers, Paul is, Williams is, as are Nash, Davis or Parker and Arenas. There is nothing wrong with being a good scorer, it's the opposite. You have to be able to score and dish out at the same time to be a great point guard, that's why Kidd is not.

I don't think Rose is gonna fall in love with the three like Baron did and still does, he needs to attack like Dwyane Wade although their games are a lot different despite the similar ability to get to the hoop and also to the foul line. His biggest strength right now is the superior athletic ability, why would you want to take that away by playing at the 2 and off the ball a lot ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Can we add Stephon Marbury and Steve Francis to those lists also? Francis especially since has was a pretty good athlete in his own rights


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dont know if Rose's passing is as good as Deron, CP3 or Nash by the way. He played on a pretty talented team and only averaged 5 apg. Deron in his first two seasons averaged over 6 apg on less talented squads. Same thing for Paul, who never dipped below 5.9 assists his whole tenure in college


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Another guy Rose' game reminds me of is Devin Harris


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

He might not be a better passer than them but those assist numbers are affected greatly by the type of offense Memphis runs. Each player on the court touches the ball on most of their trips down the court, which is why his numbers aren't as high as they could be in the assist column.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mebury and Francis aren't good comparisons, they have never been team first and they have never won anything in the league. 

Of course he isn't as good a passer compared to those three you mentioned, but they are also a lot older, more mature and by far the better players overall, there is no denying it. However he has shown the ability to make passes and create plays when there isn't much, he has vision and is only going to get better. 

Also I see where you are coming from, in the dribble drive motion system Memphis plays you are not going to get that many assists. Plus the Tigers don't really have great outside shooting, it will be easier for him in the NBA to drive and dish than in college.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But isnt he a create for himself/score first point rather than a pass then score/create for himself type player? Not saying he cant pass, but rather he seems more comfortable scoring

BTW why is Beasley not getting love in this thread?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think he has a score first mentality, he has to get better at making the right decision and see what the defense gives him. That is one of the most important things for a point guard, you can't have the mentality that you are definitely going to score or pass the ball before you read the defense.

As for Beasley, it's probably because he hasn't played a game in two weeks.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

HB, you are rediculous.. You need to cool it on the under-rating of Rose. As much hype he gets there are always people that come in and have to detract from what he does.. same thing happened to LeBron..Same with Durant.. just enjoy the guy for What he does do.. 
My thing is that not a lot of people watch memphis games outside the one's in primetime (i know i know u watched them against Texas El Paso..).. My thing is that Rose has no good shooters on his team. If you put this guy on a team with durant or a team with mccants or a team with Gay/miller (the teams he is likely to goto) he will look like Steve Nash out there because there will be so little ways to cover him.. The thing that is difficult for him and is surprising he is able to overcome now is that people pack in they key off their weak shooting guards.. how he gets any assists outside lobs or dump passes to the post surprises me..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> HB, you are rediculous.. You need to cool it on the under-rating of Rose. As much hype he gets there are always people that come in and have to detract from what he does.. same thing happened to LeBron..Same with Durant.. just enjoy the guy for What he does do..
> My thing is that not a lot of people watch memphis games outside the one's in primetime (i know i know u watched them against Texas El Paso..).. My thing is that Rose has no good shooters on his team. If you put this guy on a team with durant or a team with mccants or a team with Gay/miller (the teams he is likely to goto) he will look like Steve Nash out there because there will be so little ways to cover him.. The thing that is difficult for him and is surprising he is able to overcome now is that people pack in they key off their weak shooting guards.. how he gets any assists outside lobs or dump passes to the post surprises me..


Okay!

Rose plays on the most talented team in the country, you are right thats probably whats stopping him from piling on artists.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> But isnt he a create for himself/score first point rather than a pass then score/create for himself type player? Not saying he cant pass, but rather he seems more comfortable scoring
> 
> BTW why is Beasley not getting love in this thread?


I think he willingly defers when his team doesn't need him to score. The only times I've seen him actively look to create for himself is when Memphis is in trouble, and most of the time he gets them out of trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

To me, Beasley is still the number one pick.


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

its definitely going to be

ROY HIBBERT

he is giong to be BEASTLY


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I like Derrick Rose, but I was unimpressed with his lack of aggression in the first 30 minutes of the national championship along with his inability to dribble in traffic. These things can be sorted out but for now Beasley's the pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see a valid comparision for Rose in today's game. 

I would say Tony Parker, but he's more above the rim then Parker could ever be. I don't think he shoots enough to be compared to Deron, Gil or Baron, and he's not the passer/micromanager Paul or Kidd is.

What he is is a quick point guard that likes to push the tempo and get to the rim to finish or find open people. He's close to comparing to a lot of guys, but there's always one major facet that doesn't add up.

He's going to thrive in a fast break offense predicated on the isolation, because he looks like he's uncomfortable in the halfcourt. He was sick supposedly, but Russ and Rush played him well in the championship game.

Per the comparision thing, I see the same with Beasley. 

It reminds me of Marvin Williams. When he was coming into the league he didn't really have a good comparision because his game was so in between the 3 and 4. He does look like a more tenacious rebounder than Williams ever showed himself. I just hope he doesn't turn into a spotup shooter like Marvin ultimately has, but I'm afraid that's where he might be relegated on most nights.

I still hold out hope that Mayo will be better than both. I hope his apathy inspiring play was just him being bored and ready to get to the league.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm thinking Beasley at this point. Rose had a great tournament/freshman year but Beasley was better. Rose struggled to create against Sherron Collins in the national title game. Maybe Collins played the defensive game of his life, but Rose will struggle earlier on in the NBA with guys who are as quick as he is. You can't go wrong with either though, and HKF said it best when he said that the better question is who is the 3rd pick.


----------

